# Luna's water's have gone!



## luna28

Hi everyone,
My water's broke in sainsbury's about an hour ago have been gushing ever since! Luckily the mw I like is on call she is going to call me in a hour to see if any contactions as none at the moment, will try to keep you updated am excited and nervous!


----------



## Lyric_grace

How exciting! Good luck with everything, so glad you have a midwife you like on call!


----------



## sugarcube84

in sainsburys? did you tell them? you might get a freebie!! sorry only joking i hope things start happening for you!


----------



## jessop27

oh good luck hun x


----------



## PeanutBean

Good luck!


----------



## Anababe

oo good luck hun! xx


----------



## Mervs Mum

Yay!!!! Good luck Luna!!!


----------



## Rayne Storm

Squee!!!! Cograts! I hope te next few hours go smoothly for you! Pix ASAP! :)


----------



## LaLaBelle

Hurray!


----------



## jenniferannex

good luck hun :happydance: xxxx


----------



## JeepGirl

Oh how exciting!!! Best wishes for a safe and speedy delivery.


----------



## Thumper

Fantastic! Good luck. I always seem to get cOntractions in ASDA so maybe is should go hang out there for a while!


----------



## Mum2MJ

ooooh, good luck!!


----------



## pimento1979

Good luck Luna!! :)


----------



## KandyKinz

Good luck!


----------



## Katie Mc

good luck x


----------



## chuck

Oohhh waters going in sainsbury's, contractions in Asda...I'm always in the supermarkets at the weekend...I feel a plan coming on LOL.

Hope all is going well Luna!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Good luck for the birth :happydance: xx


----------



## indigo_fairy

Good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## LuckyD

Hope you are doing well Luna...sending you lots of good birth wishes!! x


----------



## sam#3

Hope you are doing really well and safe and sound with your LO xx


----------



## Groovychick

Best of luck! :)


----------



## KittenKat

If you do end up having contractions in a supermarket keep your fingers crossed it isnt busy as with Mia I was having bad ones every 10 minutes (needed to get food) I had a few stupid people bash me with trolleys......There was nearly murder done that day :haha::haha:


----------



## flumpsmummy

hope its going well for you.x


----------



## BabyNo1.

Don't know if its an urban myth but I was under the impression if your waters break in a supermarket they give you a years supply of nappies!! Well lets hope so!!

Good luck with the birth Luna! x


----------



## Mervs Mum

Hope everything is ok Luna x


----------



## luna28

Hi everyone Ethan was born on 18th march weighing 6lb 10oz I wish I could say at home but it wasn't to be, I went into hopsital thursday morning for monitoring due to srom on weds, and ctg wasn't good poor variability and decels so sent to labour ward where ctg remained poor so needed to get baby out, had prostin and synto still managed a vaginal delivery, baby came out in poor condition emergengy bell pulled he soon picked up. However he is now in scbu with an infedction due to PROM my waters were gone for 52 hours before birth. He also had to have a nasogastric tube to feed him as his blood glucose was low, that is out now and he is breastfeeding well. 
I am keeping fingers crossed he will be albe to come out of scbu tomorrow as long as his blooods are ok we have to stay in till friday as he is on IV antibiotics.
Basically my birth worked out completely opposite to my plans, however scbu have been great at what has been a very scary time.


----------



## PeanutBean

Big :hugs: Luna. Congratulations on your LO and I hope he is quickly out of SCUBU. I hope you're ok too. :hugs:


----------



## Katie Mc

congrats and I hope your little one gets better soon and sorry you didnt get your homebirth xxxx


----------



## pimento1979

Congrats Luna! Sorry to hear that Ethan had to go into SCBU, but good news that his tube is out and BF is going well. Take care of yourself and look forward to seeing some pics of your little man!


----------



## chuck

Glad to hear you're both doing well despite things not going to your preferences.

Brilliant that Ethan is BF'ing, he sounds like a strong little boy.

Hope you all get to go home together soon

X


----------



## LuckyD

Congratulations on your son! Sorry you had a scary time, I hope you all get to go home together soon :hugs:


----------



## Mervs Mum

Sending lots of love Luna xxx


----------



## JeepGirl

Congrats Luna. Sorry you didn't get your homebirth, but sounds like LO is in good hands at the hospital. Hope you all get to go home soon:flower:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: hun. Sorry you didn't get the birth you want but congratulations :flower: xx


----------



## luna28

Thankyou all  Ethan was discharged from SCBU today and is now on postnatal ward with me, we can hopefully go home on thursday as all the bloods are heading in the right direction and he should be finished his antibiotics then.
I feel really sorry for my dd (5) as she has never not had me at home before. My OH has been my rock absolutely amazing


----------



## PeanutBean

That's great Luna! I bet you can't wait to get home. Hope it comes quickly.


----------



## lalalistic

Congratulations on the birth of baby Ethan (I love that name) Hope you get to go home soon.


----------



## Blob

:hugs: so glad he is ok :hugs: Glad he's bf well


----------



## indigo_fairy

Congratulations on your little boy and roll on tomorrow for you getting home and all being together :hugs::flower: xxx


----------



## luna28

Thankyou all, we came home on thursday, and my partner proposed  I'm engaged! He had planned on doing it at home after baby was born but as things didn't go to plan he wanted to wait till we were both back home. I couldn't be happier, breastfeeding is still going great and I am totally in love with my family.


----------



## pimento1979

Aww, how lovely is that?!? Many, many congratulations! :)


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh lovely! Extra congratulations!


----------



## chuck

Oh luna thats fab news!

Congrats!!!


----------



## SmokyJoe78

Aw... fantastic - congratulations :happydance: :headspin: :happydance:


----------



## DolceBella

Congratulations!! :)


----------

